# Clovelly sat 1st, sun 2nd december



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Who is up for a kingy shot this weekend?
At this stage I have no commitments and am keen to blood my new outfit.
Any takers?
Any better options for bigger kings?
Open to suggestions.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be there Sunday but not Saturday weather dependent . Need to refine my technique. 8)


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Saturday for me at the moment... although a possible start for Sunday as well


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll be there on Sunday!


----------



## fiery44 (Sep 10, 2007)

i'll be there on sunday hope the rain stays away , missed out on a kingie last week so maybe this sunday is my kingie day


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am still on for the morning.
Anybody else or will I be solo?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

No Wigg, I will be there also


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am packed and ready to rumble


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wigg, Timax - see you at the launch tomorrow am (Saturday 1st December). Was it 4.30 or 4.45 at the carpark for 5am launch ?

Cheers


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry folks - got to bail on this one.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

BLOODY WIND ! :?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am keen for another shot tomorrow


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

tomorrow is looking like 8 - 10 knots.

Im keen to try and if its a no-go then drive around to balmoral.


----------



## chilliburn (Nov 12, 2007)

hi all 
quick question, where abouts do you meet up for the clovely bash, do you have a street name?
thanks


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Chilliburn, down the very end of Clovelly Rd there is a carpark, turn right inside the carpark & park on the Coogee side.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Chilliburn,

Kraley has some nice maps sorted out here http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=12082


----------



## chilliburn (Nov 12, 2007)

your a champion thanks


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

who is still in?
i am.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

